# I think I made two friends!



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

I gave my phone number, e-mail, and street address to a coworker that I think is a friend. She also let me hide in her room at work today (from another mouthy coworker). :door She also agreed with me that the coworker I was hiding from was a _butt wipe_. :hs

Another coworker said she would get my e-mail, phone and street address tomorrow--our last day of work until the fall. :banana

This makes me feel like I am making _some_ progress. :tiptoe

Star :boogie


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Yay! That's great! :banana :clap :boogie


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow! Neat-o..! I read your prior post about not having any friends. That's my predicament as well. Ergo, I know what it entails..

She sounds really cool. Not the butt wipe, but your new friend...! :clap 

You sound like a very sweet person and she will be very lucky to have you as her friend! :nw Star


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> She sounds really cool. Not the butt wipe, but your new friend...!


 :haha



> You sound like a very sweet person and she will be very lucky to have you as her friend!


 :thanks I appreciate you saying that. 

Star


----------



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

Congratulations!! :banana :banana :banana


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

good job!


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

That's wonderful for you :banana


----------



## concept (Mar 10, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

That's great!!!


----------



## Cynthia Blue (Jun 15, 2005)

That's great! I don't have many friends either. Recently, probably only the past year, I've really been trying to make friends. But I don't know how to keep them.

It's great that you are starting!


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I don't know how to keep them.


...me either, Cynthia Blue! :dito

Star :stu


----------

